# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Pirizade Bekir'den Öcalan'a

## bozok

*PİRİZADE BEKİR’DEN üCALAN'A*

 
*Bugün AB ve ABD’nin tezgahıyla sözde Kürt açılımı pazarlayanların ağaları da emperyalist İngilizlerle iş tutmuştu*

*Atatürk’ün başlattığı kurtuluş mücadelesini baltalamayı amaçlayan bölücü hainler isyanlar çıkarıp özerklik istediler*


*Sözde ‘sorun’ İngiltere yapımı!*
KURTULUş Savaşı sırasında fırsatı kaçırmak istemeyen İngiltere’nin organize ettiği sözde Kürt sorunu, Batı’nın dayatmalarıyla bir kez daha ‘talep açıklama’ noktasına getirilmek isteniyor. Türk’ü zayıflatmak için her zaman her yolu deneyen Batı ile işbirliği yapan hainlerin adı değişse de oynanan oyun hiç değişmiyor.


*Türk milletini sırtından hançerledi*
EMELLERİ için, Abdülhamit zamanında 4. Türk Kolordusu’nun komutanı olan Pirizade Bekir’i kullanan İngilizlerin planını, dönemin ABD Yüksek Komiseri Tuğamiral Mark Bristol, yazdığı raporda “İngilizler, bölgedeki petrol yataklarını kontrol altına almak için Kürtleri Türklere karşı kullanacaklar” diyerek ülkesini uyarıyor.


*Fransızlar bir an bile duraksamaz*
RAPORUNDA, Kürdistan’ı ’özel etki bölgesi’sayan Fransızlara dikkat çeken Bristol, “Türk-İngiliz sürtüşmesinden çıkar sağlamakta bir an duraksamayacaklardır” ifadesini kullanıyor. Fransız raporunda da İngilizlerin Kürtleri kullanarak karışıklık yaratmak ve isyan çıkarmak üzere ajanlar gönderdiğine dikkat çekiliyor. 


*Batı, ateşli her işte maşa kullanır!*
FRANSIZ Askeri İstihbaratı’nın 1992 tarihli raporunda “Bu ajanlar arasında Kürt Mustafa Paşa, Mulan Zade ve Hamit Paşa vardır” denilerek İngiliz ajanları açıklanıyor. Aradan geçen sürede senaryo hiç değişmiyor; Batılı ülkelerin rol paylaşımında küçük oynamalar oluyor, kullanılan kuklaların ise sadece adı değişiyor




*İşte bölücü Bekir’in talepleri 1921*

1 Kemalist Hükümetin Kürt vilayetlerini içine alan otonom bir Kürt devletini tanıması, 
2 Bu devletin sınırlarının Kürtler ve müttefikleri tarafından saptanması,
3 Türk memur ve jandarmalarının hemen geri çekilmesi,
4 Otonom Kürdistan’ın kurulmasında Türklerin ellerini uzak tutması,
5 Ankara Hükümeti tarafından toplanan savaş vergilerinin ve başka katkılarının Kürdistan’a geri verilmesi,
6 Türkiye’nin sınırları içinde yaşayan Kürtlere güvenlik tanınması ve askerde olan Kürtlerin hemen terhis edilmesi.


*İşte bölücü Apo’nun talepleri 2009*
1 Türkiye vatandaşlığı Anayasa’da yer alsın.
2 Kürtçe eğitim ve öğretim dili olarak kabul edilsin. Anayasa’da yer alsın.
3 Ateşkes devam etsin. Koşulsuz bir genel af ilan edilsin.
4 Akil adamlar geçiş döneminde inisiyatif alsın
5 Siyaset yapma özgürlüğü önündeki engeller kaldırılsın. Affedilen PKK’lılar dahil herkes siyaset yapma hakkına sahip olsun.
6 Koruculuk kaldırılsın. Yerel yönetimler güçlendirilsin. Demokratik özerklik kabul edilsin.



*İhanet cephesinde değişen bir şey yok*
Kurtuluş Savaşı’nı fırsat bilen İngilizler karışıklık yaratmak ve isyan çıkarmak için bölgeye ajanlar gönderdi. O dönemde bölücülerin baş aktörlüğünü Pirizade Bekir üstlenmişti

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Türkiye’nin parçalanması için mücadele veren dış güçler tarih boyunca Kürt sorunu adı altında ülkemizin karıştırılması için elinden gelen herşeyi yaptı. Türkiye’nin Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasında dahi bu ayak oyunları sürdü. Başta İngiltere olmak üzere Avrupa ülkelerinin nasıl bir oyun tezgahladığı raporlara yansıdı. Dönemin ABD Deniz Kuvvetleri Yüksek Komiseri Tuğamiral Mark L. Bristol, hazırladığı bir raporu 20 şubat 1922’de ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı’na sundu. Raporda İngilizlerin desteklediği Pirizade Bekir’in nasıl bir hainlik içinde bulunduğu gözler önüne seriliyor. Fransız Askeri İstihbaratı da, daha önce bir rapor hazırlamış ve bu konuda şu bilgileri vermiştir: 

*Ayaklandırma çabası*
“Dünya savası sırasında başlıca Kürt ailelerinden Bedirhan ailesinin başı Abdürrezak Bedirhan kendini Kürdistan Prensi tanıması koşuluyla Rusya’ya hizmetini ve 25 bin süvari vermeyi önermiştir. üarın egemenliğini kabul etmeye hazır olduğunu bildirmiştir. Rusya, bu öneriyi çok tehlikeli olacağı gerekçesiyle reddetmiştir. Ara yerde İstanbul Hükümeti Kürtleri ayaklandırmaya çalıştığı için Bedirhan’ı ölüme mahkum etmiş, Bedirhan ise çabalarını sürdürmüş ve bu defa İngilizlere dönmüştür, ancak birdenbire ölmüştür. Versailles Anlaşması’ndan önceki yıllarda Paris’te yaşamakta olan zengin ve etkili Kürt şerif Paşa, bu anlaşmaya bir Kürt devleti kurulmasını sokturmayı neredeyse başarmış, ancak Londra Konferansı bunu engellemiştir. İngilizler, Kürtlerin hoşnutsuzluğundan yararlanarak, karışıklık yaratmak, bir isyan çıkarmak üzere ajanlar göndermiştir.” 


*Türk milletini sırtından hançerledi*
Daha sonra ayaklanmaların başladığını kaydeden Fransız raporu şöyle devam ediyor: “Bu ajanlar arasında Kürt Mustafa Paşa, Mulan Zade ve Hamit Paşa vardır. Başlangıçtaki ayaklanma güçlük çıkmadan bir Türk taburuyla bastırılmıştır. Haziran’daki başka bir ayaklanma daha güçlü olmuş ve bununla başa çıkmak için bir tümen kadar kuvvet gerekmiştir. Kazım Karabekir Paşa bütün yaz boyunca, Kürtlerin eylemleri, önlemlere rağmen ayaklanmaya katılanların sayısının artması karşısında kuşku içinde kalmıştır. Mardin bölgesindeki asilere Abdülhamit zamanında 4. Türk Kolordusu’nun komutanı olan Pirizade Bekir komutanlık yapmıştır.” 

Atatürk ve silah arkadaşları, emperyalizme karşı bağımsızlık savaş verirken, etrafına topladığı bölücü güruhuyla Türk milletini sırtından hançerleyen Pirizade Bekir, Haziran 1921 tarihi itibarıyla Kürt sorunun (!) çözümü için Ankara’dan şu taleplerde bulunmuştu:

1- Kemalist Hükümetin Kürt vilayetlerini içine alan otonom bir Kürt devletini tanıması, 
2- Bu devletin sınırlarının Kürtler ve müttefikleri tarafından saptanması,
3- Türk memur ve jandarmalarının hemen geri çekilmesi,
4- Otonom Kürdistan’ın kurulmasında Türklerin ellerini uzak tutması,
5- Ankara Hükümeti tarafından toplanan savaş vergilerinin ve başka katkılarının Kürdistan’a geri verilmesi,
6- Türkiye’nin sınırları içinde yaşayan Kürtlere güvenlik tanınması ve askerde olan Kürtlerin hemen terhis edilmesi.


*İşTE O RAPOR* 

*İstanbul*
*20 şubat 1922* 


*Sayın Dışişleri Bakanı*

Washington


“Bakanlığın bilgisi için Askeri Ateşe tarafından Kürdistan’daki durumla ilgili hazırlanan raporu sunuyorum. Daha önceki yazılarımda belirttiğim gibi Kürt sorunu dikkati çekecek değerdedir. Normal koşullarda bile Kürtler daima komşuları için sorun olmuşlardır. şimdi, Kürdistan’ın, ünlü petrol yatakları nedeniyle, yabancı entrikalar kuşkusuz başladığı için ciddi sonuçlar çıkabilir. İngilizler herhalde Kürdistan’ı denetim altına almak için Kürtleri Türklere karşı kullanmak isteyeceklerdir, Türkler de Kuzey Mezopotamya’yı ele geçirmek için aynı şeyi yapacaktır, Kürdistan’ı özel etki bölgesi sayan Fransızlar da Türk-İngiliz sürtüşmesinden çıkar sağlamakta bir an duraksamayacaklardır. 


*Saygılarımla* 

Tuğamiral, ABD Deniz Kuvvetleri

ABD Yüksek Komiseri
*Mark. L. Bristol*



*Bebek katilinden sözde çözüm!*
DTP’nin organize ettiği sözde açılım adı altında bir toplantı yapıldı. üalıştay bildirisini eski DEP Milletvekili Hatip Dicle okudu. Dicle , Güneydoğu Anadolu’dan Kürt coğrafyası diye söz ettiği açıklamasında, PKK terör örgütünün barışa katkı vermesini istediklerini söyledi. Dicle, PKK’nın ve terörist başının muhatap alınmasını istedi. Hatip Dicle, Türkülüğü hedef aldığı konuşmasında, “Kültürel hakların anayasada güvence altına alınmalı ve anayasadaki ayrımcılığa dair tüm düzenlemeler derhal kaldırılmalıdır” diye konuştu. Daha sonra bu çalıştay raporu daha sonra terörist başına gönderildi. ücalan’ın bu konudaki sözde çözüm paketenin Türk askerlerinin şehit edildiği şemdinli baskının ylıdönümü olan 15 Ağustos’ta açıklanacak. Teröristbaşının açıklayacağı pakette şunların yer alacağı belirtiliyor:

1 Türkiye vatandaşlığı Anayasa’da yer alsın.
2 Kürtçe eğitim ve öğretim dili olarak kabul edilsin. Anayasa’da yer alsın.
3 Ateşkes devam etsin. Koşulsuz bir genel af ilan edilsin.
4 Akil adamlar geçiş döneminde inisiyatif alsın
5 Siyaset yapma özgürlüğü önündeki engeller kaldırılsın. Affedilen PKK’lılar dahil herkes siyaset yapma hakkına sahip olsun.
6 Koruculuk kaldırılsın. Yerel yönetimler güçlendirilsin. Demokratik özerklik kabul edilsin.


*Amaçları petrol kuyularının üzerine oturmak*
Tarih boyunca Türkiye’yi parçalamak için mücadele veren dış güçler, bölgedeki petrol kaynaklarına ulaşmak için çalışıyorlar. Bunun için Türkiye’yi parçalama hesapları yapan ABD ve Avrupa ülkeleri Irak’ın kuzeyinde bir Kürt devleti kurdurtarak buradaki petrol kuyularının üzerine oturmak istiyor. üabaların ilk meyvesi de alınmaya başladı. ABD Savunma Bakanı Robert Gates, dün Irak ziyareti kapsamında Erbil’de peşmerge reisi Mesud Barzani ile görüştü. Gates’in, sözde bölgesel yönetim ile merkezi hükümet arasında, ileride çatışmaya dönüşebilecek toprak, petrol ve güç paylaşımı konularındaki anlaşmazlıkları çözmeyi hedeflediği bildirildi. ünceki gün Irak Başbakanı Nuri El Maliki, içişleri ve savunma bakanları ile görüşen Gates, Amerikalı işgalci askerlerin kentlerden çekilme işleminin iyi gittiğini söylemiş, “sınır ve petrol konularındaki anlaşmazlıkların çözümüne yardımcı olmak istediklerini” belirtmişti.




*29/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Apo'nun Piri Bekir'i!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/08/2009* 




Yeniçağ’ın* “Piri Bekir’den Apo’ya”* manşeti müthiştir, gazetemiz İmralı üzerinden sergilenmek istenen tezgahı açık seçik ortaya koydu.

*Oyun nedir?..*

Bir anda ortaya dökülen sermaye ağalarının* “Bu işi Apo çözer!”* kampanyalarının kodlarıdır bu!.. Dayatmanın* “AB kaynaklı”* olduğu anlaşılıyordu. (Bkz. liyakat madalyaları v.s) Sermaye, iktidarın önüne *“İmralı adresi”* sürerken, Apo da yayın organlarında *“çözümcü!”* diye parlatılmaya başlanıverdi... Eşkıyabaşı da bir anda en son stratejisini kapı kulları üzerinden şöyle üfürüyordu:

*“Kurtuluş Savaşını ortak yaptık, Türkiye’yi beraber kurduk!”* 

Ve sonra cemaati ile şu mesaj yayılıyordu:* “Mustafa Kemal bize kazık attı!.. Yoksa devlet ortak olacaktı, özerklik konuşulmuştu”* 

Mevsim uygun ya Apo rahatça sallıyordu!..

Kurtuluş Savaşı’nı beraber yapmışız da hakları yenmiş, külliyen yalan!.. Ama, yalan olduğuna kim bakar!.. Apo zaten parlatılıyor, güçler omuz vermiş.. Eh bir de kimsenin itiraz edemeyeceği gerekçe oturtulursa!..

İşte Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ni tasfiye operasyonunda ulaşılan nokta!.. İşte bu konuda gayret içerisindeki iç dinamikler!.. 

Yeniçağ o haberi ile bu tezgahı Türk Milletine aktarıyor... Apo’nun söylediği şöyle doğru, Kurtuluş Savaşı yıllarında da varlar, bu doğru.. Ama nasıl doğru... Elbette Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasında Anadolu’nun düşman işgalinden kurtulması için savaşan Kürt kökenli kahramanlar var... Tıpkı bu gün PKK çetesine karşı vatan savunması yapan ve bu uğurda şehit düşen Kürt insanımız gibi.. Ama söz konusu onlar değil, Apo’nun* “...biz de vardık”* dediği, o dönemin PKK’lılarıdır.. İstilacı Haçlı ile işbirliği yapıp, Ankara’ya *“Kurtuluşçulara”* kurşun sıkan hainlerdir.. İşte Mardin’li aşiretçi Piri Bekir bunlardan biridir.. Apo, bu Piri Bekir’i işaret edip *“Memleketi biz kurtardık”* diyebiliyor!.. Bir hain üzerinden memleketten tapu istiyor..


*Amerikan gizli belgeleri*
Geçtiğimiz yıllarda vefat eden Gazeteci Yazar Orhan Duru, ülkenin değerli kalemlerindendi. *“Amerikan gizli belgelerinde kurtuluş savaşı”* adlı çok değerli bir kitabı vardır. (İş Bankası yayınları) Okumanızı tavsiye ederim.. Kitabın tanıtımı bile bakın ne bilgiler yansıtıyor. “Bu kitapta, Kurtuluş Savaşı sürecinde ve Cumhuriyetimizin ilk yıllarında görev yapmış Amerikan temsilcilerinin, büyükelçilerin, konsolosların, komiser ve yüksek komiserlerin gönderdikleri telgraflar, raporlar ve istihbarat raporları yer alıyor. 

üç yüzden fazla mikrofilm rulosunu tarayarak oluşturduğu kitabında Orhan Duru, ABD’nin o dönemlerde Türkiye’de olup bitenleri en küçük ayrıntısına kadar nasıl izlediğini ortaya koyuyor. ABD Yüksek Komiseri Tuğamiral Mark Bristol, yazdığı raporda *“İngilizler, bölgedeki petrol yataklarını kontrol altına almak için Kürtleri Türklere karşı kullanacaklar”* diyerek ülkesini uyarıyor. Peki İngilizlerin işbirlikçisi kim?.. Abdülhamit zamanında 4. Türk Kolordusu’nun komutanı olan Pirizade Bekir.. Mardinli aşiret ağası.. Apo’nun Kurtuluş Savaşı yaptı diye kakaladığı kişi!..

Başka?.. 


*“Kurtuluş”taki çakallar!..*
Apo’nun ve kapıkullarının* “Biz de kurtardık!”* diye tapusuna ortak olmak istedikleri memleketin kapısına hangi gerekçe ile dayandıklarına bakalım!.. *“Fransız gizli belgelerinde var!..”* diye.. Yani Fransızlar, o dönemin bazı aşiret ağalarının Kurtuluş’a ortak edildiğini, özerklik sözü aldıklarını belirtiyormuş!.. Bozacı şıracı hesabı... Elde olana bakalım, Orhan Duru’nun belgeli kitabında yazanlara... Amiral Bristol raporuna... 

ABD’li Amiral *“Kürdistan’ı (Irak’taki Musul bölgesi) ’özel etki bölgesi’ sayan Fransızlar, Türk-İngiliz sürtüşmesinden çıkar sağlamakta bir an duraksamayacaklardır”* diyor. 

O dönemin eldeki Fransız raporunda da İngilizlerin Kürtleri kullanarak karışıklık yaratmak ve isyan çıkarmak üzere ajanlar gönderdiğine dikkat çekiliyor.* “Bu ajanlar arasında Kürt Mustafa Paşa, Mulan Zade ve Hamit Paşa vardır”* 
deniliyor...


*Demek ki neymiş?..*
Apo’nun dediği şöyle doğruymuş.. O zaman da PKK varmış, Batı’nın taşeronu olarak... O zaman ne talep etmişlerse Apo’ya şimdi aynı taleplerde bulunduruyorlar... Sevr’i bıraktıkları yerden seksen küsur yıl sonra devam ettirme peşindeler..

Aynı mebzul iç hainleri kullanarak..

Milletin uyanık durması kendi lehinedir..

...

----------


## bozok

*Amerikan belgelerindeki ihanet* 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Kurtuluş Savaşı günlerinde Anadolu'daki hareketlilik ABD tarafından elbette çok yakından izleniyordu?* 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Bu konuda ABD’li Amiral Bristol’ün raporlarına dayanarak bir yol haritası izleniyordu…

Amiral Bristol’ün raporları ile hazırlanan gizli belgelere daha sonra ulaşıldı… Bu belgelerde çok önemli bilgiler var. Amiral Bristol’ün değerlendirmelerinde şu şemsiye başlık dikkat çekiyor;

*“İngilizler, bölgedeki petrol yataklarını kontrol altına almak için Kürtleri Türklere karşı kullanacaklar”*

Amerikalı istihbarat amiralinin Kurtuluş Savaşı yıllarındaki teşhisi bugün bütün diriliğini koruyor…

Bölgedeki gelişmelerin sebebi petrol…

Apo’yu sahneye sürme peşindeki* “dış organizasyon*” bunu petrol egemenliği temelinde yapıyor…

Bugün *“Apo”* diyenlerin o günlerde de Apo ve Apoları vardı… Bunlardan biri de Mardinli aşiret ağası Pirizade Bekir’di… 

Bu kişi, Abdülhamit zamanında 4. Türk Kolordusu’nun komutanı olabilmişti…

Raporunda, Kürdistan’ı ( Irak’taki Musul bölgesi) *‘özel etki bölgesi’* sayan Fransızlara dikkat çeken Bristol,* “Türk-İngiliz sürtüşmesinden çıkar sağlamakta bir an duraksamayacaklardır”* ifadesini kullanıyor. Fransız raporunda da İngilizlerin Kürtleri kullanarak karışıklık yaratmak ve isyan çıkarmak üzere ajanlar gönderdiğine dikkat çekiliyor.

Bugünlerden farkı var mı?!

Devam edelim…

Fransızlar da raporu yayınlıyor ve bazı hainlerin adını veriyorlar .* “Bu ajanlar arasında Kürt Mustafa Paşa, Mulan Zade ve Hamit Paşa vardır”* denilerek İngiliz ajanları açıklanıyor.

şimdi bu ihanet şebekelerinin iştigal alanlarından söz edelim..

Piri Bekir denilen hain, İngilizler’den güç aldığına inanarak Ankara’ya dayatmalarda bulunuyor, şunları istiyor:

*1.* Kemalist Hükümetin Kürt vilayetlerini içine alan otonom bir Kürt devletini tanıması, 

*2.* Bu devletin sınırlarının Kürtler ve müttefikleri tarafından saptanması,

*3.* Türk memur ve jandarmalarının hemen geri çekilmesi,

*4.* Otonom Kürdistan’ın kurulmasında Türklerin ellerini uzak tutması,

*5.* Ankara Hükümeti tarafından toplanan savaş vergilerinin ve başka katkılarının Kürdistan’a geri verilmesi,

*6.* Türkiye’nin sınırları içinde yaşayan Kürtlere güvenlik tanınması ve askerde olan Kürtlerin hemen terhis edilmesi.


şimdi bir an için günümüze dönüp Apo denilen eşkİyabaşının taleplerini hatırlayalım..

1. Türkiye vatandaşlığı Anayasa’da yer alsın.

2. Kürtçe eğitim ve öğretim dili olarak kabul edilsin, Anayasa’da yer alsın,

3. Ateşkes devam etsin. Koşulsuz bir genel af ilan edilsin,

4. Akil adamlar geçiş döneminde inisiyatif alsın,

5. Siyaset yapma özgürlüğü önündeki engeller kaldırılsın, affedilen PKK’lılar dahil herkes siyaset yapma hakkına sahip olsun, 

6. Koruculuk kaldırılsın, yerel yönetimler güçlendirilsin, demokratik özerklik kabul edilsin.

*Ne diyorsunuz, ne değişmiş!?*



*yazan : Behiç KILIü / kentgazetesi.com / 01.08.2009*

----------


## bozok

*87 yıl sonra aynı tezgah!..* 


*Batılı saldırganlar 1922'de terk etmek zorunda kaldıkları "Anadolu Projesi"ni hortlatma çabasındalar...* 


*Sevr’i bıraktıkları yerden, seksen küsur yıl sonra canlandırma gayretleridir bugün PKK çetesi üzerinden gördüğümüz!..*

Abdullah ücalan’ın hücresinden taşırdığı inci taneleri(!)ne göre, *“Türkiye’nin Kurtuluş Savaşı’na ortağız, o zaman da biz vardık!.. Bu yüzden şimdi özerk bölge istiyoruz”* dayatması kafası kırık bir meczubun saçmalamalarının ötesine geçen isteklerdir…

*Apo’nun anormal olduğu, hayaller kurduğu doğru ama şu talepler özgün olarak ona ait değil, geçmişten gelen batı reçetesi!..*

İmralı’daki eşkiyabaşı bir konuda doğru söylüyor, gerçekten de ağa babaları Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasında da vardılar… *O zaman da haindiler, Ankara Hükümeti’ne saldırıyor, istilacılara uşaklık yapıyorlardı…* O zaman da adı başkaydı ama PKK mevcuttu yani, Apo’nun *“varız”* dediği ihanet varlığıdır…

Bu durum ABD Gizli Belgeleri ve Kurtuluş Savaşı kitabında araştırmacı Orhan Duru tarafından da belgelenmişti…

Duru’nun kitabında, dönemin istihbarat subayı Amiral Bristol’un belgeleri mevcut...

Bu ABD belgelerinde şöyle deniliyor;

*“ İstanbul 20 şubat 1922*


*Sayın Dışişleri Bakanı*


*Washington*

*Bakanlığın bilgisi için Askeri Ateşe tarafından Kürdistan’daki (Kuzey Irak bölgesi) durumla ilgili hazırlanan raporu sunuyorum. Daha önceki yazılarımda belirttiğim gibi Kürt sorunu dikkati çekecek değerdedir. Normal koşullarda bile Kürtler daima komşuları için sorun olmuşlardır. şimdi, Kürdistan’ın, ünlü petrol yatakları nedeniyle, yabancı entrikalar kuşkusuz başladığı için ciddi sonuçlar çıkabilir. İngilizler herhalde Kürdistan’ı denetim altına almak için Kürtler’i Türkler’e karşı kullanmak isteyeceklerdir, Türkler de Kuzey Mezopotamya’yı ele geçirmek için aynı şeyi yapacaktır, Kürdistan’ı özel etki bölgesi sayan Fransızlar da Türk-İngiliz sürtüşmesinden çıkar sağlamakta bir an duraksamayacaklardır.*


*Saygılarımla*


*Tuğamiral, ABD Deniz Kuvvetleri*


*ABD Yüksek Komiseri*


*Mark. L. Bristol”*


Raporda İngilizlerin desteklediği *Pirizade Bekir*’in nasıl bir hainlik içinde bulunduğu gözler önüne seriliyor. Fransız Askeri İstihbaratı da, daha önce bir rapor hazırlamış ve bu konuda şu bilgileri vermiştir:

*“Dünya savası sırasında başlıca Kürt ailelerinden Bedirhan ailesinin başı Abdürrezak Bedirhan kendini Kürdistan Prensi tanıması koşuluyla Rusya’ya hizmetini ve 25 bin süvari vermeyi önermiştir. üar’ın egemenliğini kabul etmeye hazır olduğunu bildirmiştir. Rusya, bu öneriyi çok tehlikeli olacağı gerekçesiyle reddetmiştir. Ara yerde İstanbul Hükümeti, Kürtler’i ayaklandırmaya çalıştığı için Bedirhan’ı ölüme mahkum etmiş, Bedirhan ise çabalarını sürdürmüş ve bu defa İngilizlere dönmüştür, ancak birdenbire ölmüştür.”*


Apo işte bu hainler üzerinden hak talep ediyor, güler misin ağlar mısın!!?




*yazan : Behiç KILIü / KENTGAZETESİ.COM /* * 02.08.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Trajikomik ihanet öyküsü*

 
*Metin Toker’in kaleminden....*


Müstakil Kürdistan gayesi güden Seyit Abdülkadir, İngiliz ajanıdır diye bir Türk ajanla pazarlık masasına oturmuş, onunla anlaşmalar hazırlamıştır. Bu Türk ajan Nizamettin adını taşımaktaydı. 

Nizamettin İngilizce bilmezdi. Fakat yaman bir mukallitti ve çok güzel İngilizce taklidi yapardı. Kürtlere böyle sokulmuş, kendisinin İngiliz olduğuna onları inandırmıştı. şüphelenmeleri iş işten geçtikten sonra oldu..


şeyh Sait Doğuda, isyanın askeri cephesini yürütürken İstanbul’da bir takım temaslar olmaktaydı. Onların merkezinde Seyit Abdülkadir vardı. 

Seyit Abdülkadir Vanlıdır ve Kürt Teali Cemiyetinin fiili başkanıdır. 

Bu cemiyet, önce müstakil bir Kürdistan Devleti gayesini gerçekleştirmek için kurulmuştur. Kürtçülük cereyanının su yüzünde çalışmaya başlaması, Abdülhamit’in takip ettiği politikanın sonucudur. Bütün marifeti *“idare-i maslahat”* olan ve meselelerin esasına asla girmeyip kuvvetler arasında denge kurarak düzeni sürdürmeye çalışan Abdülhamit, Rusya’ya sırtını dayamış Hıristiyan Ermeni azınlığına karşı, Doğuda, sırtını İngiltere’ye vermiş Müslüman Kürt azınlığını çıkarmıştır. 

Bu politikanın icabı olarak Kürt aşiretlerine müsamaha gösterilmiş ve onların beyleri vezirlikler, paşalıklar almışlardır. Böylece Abdülhamit, liderlerini tahtına bağlayarak Kürtçülüğü uyuttuğunu düşünüyordu. 

Halbuki bunların çocukları muntazam tahsil görmek imkanına kavuşmuşlar, Batı ile temasa gelmişler, bir Kürt milliyetçiliği ideolojisini yaratmışlardır. Abdülhamit onlar konusunda da, kendilerini elinde rehin bulundurduğu inancındaydı.

Cihan Harbinde İstanbul Hükümeti, Doğudaki Kürt aşiretlerini milis alayları olarak kullanmak zorunda kaldı. Ermeniler teşkilatlanmışlar ve Orduyu arkadan vurmaya başlamışlardı. Ulaştırma hatlarını korumak için kafi miktarda muntazam kıta yoktu. Kürtler Ermenilere düşman olduklarından bu görev onlara verildi. Kürtler buldukları Ermenileri kesiyorlar, Ermeniler de Kürtlere aman vermemeye çalışıyorlardı. Mesele, kendi aralarında, Türkiye’nin doğusunun Ermenistan elinde mi, yoksa Kürdistan elinde mi kalacağı kavgasıydı.

Cihan Harbi Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun dağılmasıyla sonuçlandığında Ermeniler daha önce harekete geçtiler ve bir Ermeni Devleti kurulmasının fiili hazırlığına giriştirler. Ermeniler, artık Rusya’dan çok Amerika’nın desteğine güveniyorlardı. Bunun üzerine, yetişmiş genç Kürt aydın ve milliyetçileri Kürt Teali Cemiyeti’ne dört elle sarıldılar. Bunların arkasında İngilizler vardı. Birliğin merkezi İstanbul’daydı ve doğunun hemen her tarafında şubeleri bulunuyordu. 

Seyit Abdülkadir işte bu cemiyetin başkanıydı.

Seyit Abdülkadir, Damat Ferit Paşa kabinesinde Devlet şurası Reisliğine kadar yükselmişti. Daha önce de Ayan üyesiydi ve Abdülhamit’in gözde adamlarındandı. Sonra, İttihatçılarla da çalışmıştı. Her renge kolaylıkla girebiliyor, fakat kalbinde Müstakil Kürdistan Devletinin Emirliği hülyasını besliyordu.


*Kürtçülük hiç bir zaman, doğudaki Kürt asıllı vatandaşların ülküsü olmamış, bu cereyan en ziyade dışardan beslenmiş, bir de şeyhler ve ağaların bir kısmı, bilhassa onların okumuş çocukları özel duygularla bu temayüle kendilerini kaptırmışlardır.*

Milli Mücadelede, doğu halkı, hangi asıldan olursa olsun, genellikle Ankara Hükümetiyle birlikte çalıştı. Dumlupınar’daki Meçhul Asker anıtında yatan isimsiz şehidin Kürt asıllı olmaması için bir sebep yoktur. 

Kürtçülük hiç bir zaman, doğudaki Kürt asıllı vatandaşların ülküsü olmamış, bu cereyan en ziyade dışardan beslenmiş, bir de şeyhler ve ağaların bir kısmı, bilhassa onların okumuş çocukları özel duygularla bu temayüle kendilerini kaptırmışlardır. Bunlar, ne zaman çok partili rejime geçilse, muhalefetteki partiyi kendi emellerine hizmet ettirtmek için ona sızmaya çalışmışlardır. Muhalefet partilerinin idarecileri arasından, oy kaygısıyla, bu oyuna gelmiş olanların çıktığı da bir gerçektir.

Kürt Teali Cemiyeti, Milli Mücadelenin kazanılması üzerine, Cumhuriyetin ilanından az önce kendi kendisini feshetti. Ama, ortadan kalkmadı. Su üstünden su altına geçti. 75 yaşlarındaki Seyit Abdülkadir, kurulan gizli komitenin başındaydı. Komitenin bir başka üyesi, eski milletvekillerinden Yusuf Ziya idi. şeyh Sait ve ailesini komiteye alan bu zattır. şeyh Sait, Seyit Abdülkadir ile doğrudan doğruya temasa geçmemiştir. Teması, şeyh Sait’in oğlu Ali Rıza yürütmüştür. Bu gerçek, isyan bitip de asiler İstiklal Mahkemesine verildiklerinde orada, bizzat kendileri tarafından itiraf edilecektir.

O bakımdan, isyanın hazırlıklarında “Müstakil Kürdistan Davası’nın hiç rolü olmadığı iddiasının asıl ve esası yoktur.

Seyit Abdülkadir ve arkadaşları, gizli komiteleri adına İngilizlerle de temasa geçmişler ve onlardan yardım istemişlerdir. 

Ancak burada, James Bond romanlarına taş çıkartacak orijinallikte bir olay cereyan etmiş ve Seyit Abdülkadir, İngiliz ajanıdır diye bir Türk ajanla pazarlık masasına oturmuş, onunla anlaşmalar hazırlamıştır. Bu Türk ajan Nizamettin adını taşımaktaydı. O tarihte İstanbul Polis Müdürü olan emekli Korgeneral Ekrem Baydar olayı tafsilatıyla bilmektedir ve hem o, hem de kendisiyle temasa geçilen, İstanbul Polis Müdürlüğü İngilizce tercümanlarından Mustafa Necip Emre bu konuda çok ilgi çekici bilgi vermişlerdir.

Nizamettin, polise Belediye Zabıtasından gelmiştir. Belediye Zabıtasında Merkez Memuru idi. Gizli Kürt komitesiyle ilk teması, bu komitenin üyelerinden ve eski bir Kürtçü olan Palulu Kör Sadi aracılığı ile olmuştur. Tarih 1924 sonbaharıdır. Yani, isyandan beş ay kadar önce. Nizamettin, Kör Sadi’ye kendisini İngiliz olarak tanıtmış ve adını ”İngiltere Hariciye Nezareti Umur-u şarkiye Müdürü Mr. Templen“ diye vermiştir.

Devrin İstanbul Polis Müdürü Ekrem Baydar’ın Nizamettin hakkında anlattıkları çok eğlencelidir.

” -Nizamettin İngilizce bilmedi. Fakat yaman bir mukallitti ve çok güzel İngilizce taklidi yapardı. Kürtlere böyle sokulmuş, kendisinin İngiliz olduğuna onları inandırmıştı. Bunlar, İngiltere’yle zaten temas halinde bulunduklarından Nizamettin’i o zincirin bir halkası sanmışlardı. 

şüphelenmeleri iş işten geçtikten sonra oldu.. 

Kör Sadi önce *“Mr. Templen”*e şahsı adına açılmış, daha sonra, güven gelince bir cemiyet namına konuştuğunu söylemiş. Müstakil Kürdistan için İngilizlerle daha geniş müzakere etmek arzusunda olduklarını bildirmiş, fakat görüşmelerin dışarda yapılmasını istemiştir. *“Mr. Templen”* buna lüzum olmadığını, kendisinin tam yetkiye sahip bulunduğunu, ilk temaslardan sonra gerekirse bunlara dışarda da devam edilebileceğini anlatmıştır. Kör Sadi takip altında olabileceğini, korktuğunu belirtmiştir. *“Mr. Templen”* korkak adamların böyle işlere girişemiyeceğini söyleyip Kör Sadi’den yetki belgesi istemiştir.


*Müstakil Kürdistan Devleti Seyit Abdülkadir’in emirliğinde kurulacak, İngiltere kuruluşa yardım edecek, bilhassa para verecek, gaye gerçekleştikten sonra da onu himaye edecektir.* 

Kör Sadi müteakip buluşmada bu belgeyi getirmiş, komitenin başkanı Seyit Abdülkadir’i temsil ettiğini bildirmiş, ondan sonra karşılıklı notaların Kör Sadi aracılığıyla yazılıp çizilmesi faslına geçilmiştir. 

Komitenin İngiltere’den istediği, kendisiyle Emir Hüseyin’in imzaladığı tarzda bir anlaşmanın imzasıdır.

Müstakil Kürdistan Devleti Seyit Abdülkadir’in emirliğinde kurulacak, İngiltere kuruluşa yardım edecek, bilhassa para verecek, gaye gerçekleştikten sonra da onu himaye edecektir. 

Komite işi, *“Mr. Templen”*den, Kürdistan Devletine Akdeniz’de mahreç isteyecek kadar ileri götürmüştür.

Nizamettin, Kör Sadi’den doğuda yapılan bütün hazırlıkları adeta günü gününe öğrenmiş ve bunları polis müdürlüğüne rapor etmiştir. Raporlar, hükümete duyurulmuştur. Verilen bu bilgilerden anlaşılan başlıca husus, isyan hareketinin 1926 ilkbaharı için tasarlandığıdır. Bir diğer nokta ise, gizli komitenin hilafetçi kuvvetlerle de temas halinde olduğudur.

Vahdettin’in İstanbul’dan bir İngiliz zırhlısıyla kaçması, Osmanlı Hanedanı’nın Türkiye üzerindeki haklarından feragat etmesi manası taşımamıştır. Bir defa o tarihte, henüz halife sıfatıyla bir Osmanlı İstanbul’da bulunuyordu. Fakat o da yurt dışına çıkarılınca tekrar geri dönmenin ancak bir* “karşı ihtilal”* ile olabileceği kesinleşmiştir.

Hilafetçi kuvvetlerin teşkilatı hakkında, araştırıcı Behçet Cemal’in verdiği bilgi ilgi çekicidir.

Vahdettin ve menfaatleri kendisine bağlı saltanatçı ve hilafetçi zümrenin Türk İhtilali aleyhindeki karşı ihtilalci faaliyeti, Cumhuriyetin ilanından çok evvel başlamıştır. Daha İstiklal Harbi kati zaferle tamamlanmadan, Vahdettin ve taraftarları İstanbul’da, gizli adı *”Müdafaai Hukuk Hilafeti Kübra“* olan bir teşkilat kurmuşlardı.

Vahdettin kaçmaya karar verdikten sonra, teşkilatın icra komitesi toplu bir halde Bükreş’e geçmiş ve burada bir otelde *”Hilafet kongresi“* aktedilmişti. Eski İçişleri Bakanlarından Mehmet Ali’nin başkanlığında toplanan kongre, Türkiye’de kalan taraftarlarının da yardımıyla, Türkiye’de suikastler yaparak ve isyanlar çıkararak karşı ihtilale teşebbüs kararını vermişti. Kongrenin kararı Mehmet Ali vasıtasıyla San Remo’daki Vahdettin’e arzedilmiş ve onun da muvafakati alınmıştı. 

Bu sırada Hilafetin müstakbel kabinesi bile taayyün etmişti. Karşı ihtilalin muvaffak olup Vahdettin’i yeniden tahtına oturtması üzerine Mehmet Ali Sadrı Azamlığa, Kiraz Hamdi Paşa Harbiye, Filozof Rıza Tevfik Maarif Bakanlıklarına, İtilafçı Sabri Hoca da şeyhülislamlığa getirilecekti.

Kongre kararı, müstakbel devlet reisinin de tasdikine iktiran ettikten sonra, vazife alanlar, fabrika mümessili, tüccar, müteahhit diye memlekete dönmüşler ve karşı ihtilali hazırlamaya başlamışlardı. Hilafet Komitesinin memleket içindeki propaganda faaliyeti çok iyi düzenlenmiş bir teşkilatla idare ediliyordu. Bilhassa Avusturya mamullerinden *”Diştul“* adında bir ilacın satışı için seçilen seyyar satış memurları, yurdun birçok yerlerine Hilafet Komitesinin gizli beyannamelerini dağıtırken, gezici hocalar, güya ticaret ve alış - veriş kasdiyle etrafı dolaşıyor, inkılap hamlelerini kötülüyor, hilafet lehine telkinlerde bulunuyorlardı.

Böylece hilafetçiler bir taraftan memleket içindeki propagandalarını yürütürken, silahlı ayaklanmayı da hazırlamaktan geri kalmıyorlardı.



**




**


**

*

*





*YARIN: Seyit Abdülkadir nasıl faka bastı?*







*04/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

